# Truck Shopping



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2020)

Interest rates are low, vehicle prices slashed, been waiting a hot minute to buy a new truck.
The ol 2005 Yukon is still running strong and I recently over the last year replaced the tires, rotars, breaks and radiator so was gonna wait til 2021 to buy but I don't want to miss out on these savings.
Found this moderately priced silverado for $38,200 gonna go check out tomorrow.
Walking in there with 730 credit score, over 100k annual income and no mortgage.
Think i should qualify for the 0% apr or is that super hard to get? I'm willing to take 3% but no more. If I can't get that I'll just wait.
anyways here's the ride, comments appreciated. don't turn this into a Ford vs Chevy thread lol...
https://imgur.com/a/I3l3sev


----------



## tinymk (May 2, 2020)

Good luck brother!


----------



## CJ (May 2, 2020)

You should be good. I've heard that anything over a 720 credit score should qualify you for the best offers. Not really much of a difference between 720+ and a perfect 850, once you're in the top range, you're good.


----------



## stonetag (May 2, 2020)

You get what you pay for comes to mind, Look at a Ram 1500, see, no Ford vs Chev!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2020)

stonetag said:


> You get what you pay for comes to mind, Look at a Ram 1500, see, no Ford vs Chev!



I've owned 2 dodge rams and 2 f150s over the course of 19 years, 1st Dodge was great, the other not so much, both f150s had a lot of issues.
Just want something different this time


----------



## Boogieman (May 2, 2020)

Yeah, with that score you should get top tier rates! Congrats bro, you buying brand spankin new? Thats excellent!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Yeah, with that score you should get top tier rates! Congrats bro, you buying brand spankin new? Thats excellent!!!



thanks man, haven't had a car payment since 2015 and have been rollin this ol Yukon for the last 3 years watching all my coworkers buy new rides just patiently waiting for a comfortable time to buy where it doesn't effect my pockets at all. hopefully the deal works out, will find out today.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 2, 2020)

Right now and I’m guessing the next months to come are prime to buy. Dealers are Hurting, take advantage you should be able to get what you want just negotiate. Don’t budge and get up and walk at any minute and thank them for their time. They’ll call you back.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> Right now and I’m guessing the next months to come are prime to buy. Dealers are Hurting, take advantage you should be able to get what you want just negotiate. Don’t budge and get up and walk at any minute and thank them for their time. They’ll call you back.



that's exactly my plan. I'm in no rush, if the deal isn't good I have no problem waiting longer or going elsewhere.


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 2, 2020)

Remember you are not making friends there. Don’t fall for that “where would you like your payment?” Shit.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2020)

ok so they approved me at 4.5% and the payments are legit.
told them I would think about it and if they can get it down to 4% I will be all over it...


----------



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2020)

this turned to such a shit show...
guy was suppose to deliver my truck at 2pm, its 330.
texts me at 215 saying my truck is being washed.
calls me at 245 saying the vin on my insurance card is wrong.
nope its not, dude has the wrong truck, wrong color.
he doesn't have the truck we agreed on.
you want the black one? no I fukkin don't. 
so he can get the same truck at a different dealership but it has extras so the payment does up $8/month.
nope, make the numbers the same or we are done.
ok makes numbers the same. 
I tell him get the truck to my house by 5 or deal is off, I'm done screwing around.
he says he can't get here by 5(list of excuses)
I tell him if he's not here by 5 he doesn't want to sell a truck.
15 mins later, he's on his way to pick up the truck and deliver it.
I'm like wtf man??? how unprofessional! I hate to bust another man's balls but shit how the fukk does this guy even have that job? 
it's been back n fourth since 9am with this guy so I'm a bit agitated, its literally taken all the excitement out of buying a new ride which sucks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2020)

guys with money have a direct leaser or sale guy that will give u the best deals gibby ..YOu have been talking about getting a new truck since ology lool stop being cheap and pull the trigger fully loaded 2020!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> guys with money have a direct leaser or sale guy that will give u the best deals gibby ..YOu have been talking about getting a new truck since ology lool stop being cheap and pull the trigger fully loaded 2020!



I stayed firm, the original deal was shit and I got them down to a very good price and apr, the salesman however is a complete shithead.


----------



## GSgator (May 2, 2020)

You keeping the Yukon or did you trade that in?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 3, 2020)

GSgator said:


> You keeping the Yukon or did you trade that in?



keeping it, just put 4 new tires, rotars, breaks and a new radiator. gonna get the ac fixed and give it to the wife till its her turn for a new ride


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 3, 2020)

As a repo man for quite a while,  I can tell you a lot (not all) of these bastards (dealers) cannot help themselves. I’ve made a good living cleaning up the messes these guys and finance directors make. 

GAP, warranties and other BS. They will pass up a square deal to wait for some dumb a$$ to walk in. Then they fuk them til their eyes bleed. 

Good for you standing your ground. From the sound of it they sound and reminds me of a desperate source taking funds for products they don’t have .....yet. 

That’s a pretty truck. I know you work hard so do enjoy it.


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 3, 2020)

Good for you bro. 
the last truck I bought was a bunch of ****ery too. 
it shouldn’t be such a pain in the ass to buy a damn car or get a straight deal for that matter.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 3, 2020)

man what a pain in the ass but its a done deal, ended up getting the same truck but a more expensive one with extra options for the same price and 1/2 % less on the apr because of this guy's fukkup.
she's a beauty.
I def earned this bad boy.
so stoked 

https://imgur.com/a/QX6z2ug


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 3, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> man what a pain in the ass but its a done deal, ended up getting the same truck but a more expensive one with extra options for the same price and 1/2 % less on the apr because of this guy's fukkup.
> she's a beauty.
> I def earned this bad boy.
> so stoked
> ...



That's a sweet ride, Gibs!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 3, 2020)

Sweet.

I'm about to buy a new F150.  The one I have now is my 3rd F150, and they all have been great for me. So I'm going to stick with them.

I've been looking online and I know what I want now. Hoping they come out with some good rebate deals.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 3, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I'm about to buy a new F150.  The one I have now is my 3rd F150, and they all have been great for me. So I'm going to stick with them.
> 
> I've been looking online and I know what I want now. Hoping they come out with some good rebate deals.



23 year old dude at my work work just got a brand new full size Raptor, oh yea his grandpa owns the company lol


----------



## BRICKS (May 3, 2020)

Cool truck Gibs, enjoy!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 3, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> 23 year old dude at my work work just got a brand new full size Raptor, oh yea his grandpa owns the company lol



Those are cool, but I need the 6.5' bed, and you can't get a raptor with that. I want a King Ranch.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 3, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Those are cool, but I need the 6.5' bed, and you can't get a raptor with that. I want a King Ranch.



I love the look of the dodge and chevy 2500 but there is literally no reason for me to buy one, same as buying a 4x4 I don't go off roading so whats the point. they do look cooler tho


----------



## dk8594 (May 3, 2020)

Congrats gibs.  Nothing like that smell of a new car or truck.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 3, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Congrats gibs.  Nothing like that smell of a new car or truck.



well, think about that brother...


----------



## dk8594 (May 3, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> well, think about that brother...



Somehow I knew where that comment would lead as soon as I pressed post


----------



## Boogieman (May 3, 2020)

Nice Gibs, enjoy that for a long time bro! Really like the way those new chevs look!


----------



## Beserker (May 3, 2020)

Nice truck bro, congratulations. 

Personally, a Tundra would’ve been my choice... I was shopping for one recently and ended up with a new BMW work truck.  It does 0-60 in 4.7 and the quarter in 13.5.  Getting ladder racks put on next week...


----------



## tinymk (May 3, 2020)

Congratulations brother, sweet ride


----------



## Gibsonator (May 3, 2020)

thanks brothers I appreciate you guys!
I think it was a great deal and in the end everything worked out pretty damn good.
funny thing is the last newest car I had was a 2008 so cars have changed a lot since then, gonna take me a minute just to learn this damn thing lol.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 3, 2020)

picking my son up in 3 hours he has no clue I got the new truck his face will be priceless, his mom's even more so :32 (18):


----------



## The Tater (May 6, 2020)

Good for you Gibs. Nice ride. I’m currently getting 3 weeks to a tank of diesel!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 6, 2020)

boss comes up to me today and pulls me aside, says, " I really appreciate all the hard work you put in here, I want to pay for you to get a Line X bedliner and tonneau cover".
thats about $1650.
very very cool of him to do that.
dropping it off tomorrow, pics to follow 
always nice to be appreciated, its pretty rare. I never ask for a handout and don't expect it for doing my job so that really took me by surprise.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 6, 2020)

That’s awesome. Shows you put in solid work and are valued and appreciated. Good shit!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 7, 2020)

came out clean

https://imgur.com/a/mCr1rnv


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 8, 2020)

Looks really good


----------



## Gibsonator (May 8, 2020)

RustyShackelford said:


> Looks really good



thanks, I'm super stoked dude


----------



## Gibsonator (May 9, 2020)

just started my truck from the Chevy app on my phone.
I feel so futuristic lol


----------



## CJ (May 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> just started my truck from the Chevy app on my phone.
> I feel so futuristic lol



That's cool, but I miss the old days when cars were dumb. They were easy to work on, and you didn't have to worry about all the computers malfunctioning, or people hacking into them. 

Maybe I'm just old. Can someone set the clock on my VCR please?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 9, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> That's cool, but I miss the old days when cars were dumb. They were easy to work on, and you didn't have to worry about all the computers malfunctioning, or people hacking into them.
> 
> Maybe I'm just old. Can someone set the clock on my VCR please?



I get that dude, and I don't for 1 second consider  myself tech savvy, so for that reason, being able to start my truck by pushing the screen of my phone is mindblowing lol.


----------



## CJ (May 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I get that dude, and I don't for 1 second consider  myself tech savvy, so for that reason, being able to start my truck by pushing the screen of my phone is mindblowing lol.



All this new technology in cars is crazy. I bought a new one last year, and I actually bought an extended warranty just because of all the computers/tech in them now.

I can't imagine how costly repairs will be if any of that goes. And will the car even run? It's not just air, fuel, spark anymore. :32 (6):


----------



## Gibsonator (May 9, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> All this new technology in cars is crazy. I bought a new one last year, and I actually bought an extended warranty just because of all the computers/tech in them now.
> 
> I can't imagine how costly repairs will be if any of that goes. And will the car even run? It's not just air, fuel, spark anymore. :32 (6):



Maaaaaan stop right there and knock on some wood


----------



## IHI (May 9, 2020)

Sweet truck Gibs:32 (1): sucks ya dealt with a phuck around, kinda y i stay with same dealer for last 6 trucks, no games, just small town, man to man straight shooting.

im a non tech old school guy, i got a deal on a “1/2t towable 5th wheel” cheap/fire sale- ended up flipping and doubling my cost into it to spruce it up. But my half ton didn’t like the 5th wheel frontage above the cab going down the interstate, tach stuck at 4000 rpm to hold 70mph.

called my dealer guy, said get me into a new crew cab f250 4x4 with a gas motor and least frills you can find. Deal all done over the phone, never saw truck until i had wife drive me to pick it up lol. “What if something isnt right?” Well, its a new truck, they’ll make it right. Towed the 5th like a dream with jon boat hooked behind it, but even with basic xlt package, still frillier options than i wanted/needed. Down side, came with plow/camper prep (400lb heavier springs over standard SD) and liked to make ya piss blood when unloaded on these shitty midwest rds...traded down to f150 again after flipping camper, bodies much happier lol


----------



## Gibsonator (May 9, 2020)

IHI said:


> Sweet truck Gibs:32 (1): sucks ya dealt with a phuck around, kinda y i stay with same dealer for last 6 trucks, no games, just small town, man to man straight shooting.
> 
> im a non tech old school guy, i got a deal on a “1/2t towable 5th wheel” cheap/fire sale- ended up flipping and doubling my cost into it to spruce it up. But my half ton didn’t like the 5th wheel frontage above the cab going down the interstate, tach stuck at 4000 rpm to hold 70mph.
> 
> called my dealer guy, said get me into a new crew cab f250 4x4 with a gas motor and least frills you can find. Deal all done over the phone, never saw truck until i had wife drive me to pick it up lol. “What if something isnt right?” Well, its a new truck, they’ll make it right. Towed the 5th like a dream with jon boat hooked behind it, but even with basic xlt package, still frillier options than i wanted/needed. Down side, came with plow/camper prep (400lb heavier springs over standard SD) and liked to make ya piss blood when unloaded on these shitty midwest rds...traded down to f150 again after flipping camper, bodies much happier lol



nice dude any pics?
I'm a fan of the F250/Silverado 2500/Ram 2500 but it's more truck than I need and a bit more than I'd like to spend.


----------



## IHI (May 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> nice dude any pics?
> I'm a fan of the F250/Silverado 2500/Ram 2500 but it's more truck than I need and a bit more than I'd like to spend.



https://i.imgur.com/hcyfEWb.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/OvOfNx1.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/oIoPNnt.jpg


----------



## Gibsonator (May 9, 2020)

IHI said:


> https://i.imgur.com/hcyfEWb.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/OvOfNx1.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/oIoPNnt.jpg



oh yea shes a beauty!


----------



## IHI (May 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> oh yea shes a beauty!



spent so many yrs driving F250/350’s for my construction business, there is a definite seating position difference between them and the F150’s (of that time), the new 150/250/350 share same cab/seats so universal now, but the F150 FX4 i got now, ive grown back into the 1/2t seating position, love the ride vs Kidney Punch (black truck i linked above lol) and mpg is alot better obviously.

i put a cap/topper on the new to me f150, went from 19-21mpg with the 5.0, down to 16mpg. Took cap off to have wrapped to match my truck (bought a used topper) and drive home and next few days back to 19/20 mpg.

day we reinstalled topper after it was wrapped- back to 16mpg. But necessary evil for our travels


----------



## dk8594 (May 10, 2020)

IHI said:


> https://i.imgur.com/hcyfEWb.jpg
> 
> ]



Feel like you park to give your wife a hint that you would rather go for a drive alone.

“Oh...what is that hun? You can’t open the door?”


----------



## IHI (May 11, 2020)

Line-X is great stuff, tough AF and looks great for years:32 (1):

hows the “figuring out” all the bells and whistles going? My fricken kids knew more about my latest beater than i did/do- how the hell a 9yr old toggles thru dashscreens of menus to get what i want is beyond me, but whatever...make his lil ass earn his keep lol

any road trippin yet? I know its new and a truck, but hows the mileage been so far?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 11, 2020)

all you need is a ford f150 raptor!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 11, 2020)

IHI said:


> Line-X is great stuff, tough AF and looks great for years:32 (1):
> 
> hows the “figuring out” all the bells and whistles going? My fricken kids knew more about my latest beater than i did/do- how the hell a 9yr old toggles thru dashscreens of menus to get what i want is beyond me, but whatever...make his lil ass earn his keep lol
> 
> any road trippin yet? I know its new and a truck, but hows the mileage been so far?



I think I got it all down, planning on a nice coastal rife next weekend


----------



## KindaFit_KindaFat (May 11, 2020)

I used to work at a dealership selling Jeep, Dodge, Chrysler, and Ram after I graduated college. When a buyer walked in with a good credit score, minimal debt, and a solid income, we called that buyer a "brick." It means you're solid. You sound like a brick. I would be surprised if they didn't give you exactly what you're asking for. However, I know the 0% apr only applies to certain models, for example, the Jeep Wrangler does not qualify for that incentive although Jeep offers it on other models, like the Compass. So you have to be sure that the model of truck you want qualifies for the 0% apr incentive. Regardless, with the information you gave, I would be surprised if you didn't get an interest rate at 3%. If they say they can't get you there, leave or threaten to leave. Often times they can get you the interest rate you want to be at even if they say they can't, it's a game. I can tell you a story about a guy who came in with a 540 credit score who left with a lease contract that only tier 1 credit scores would qualify for because he knew how to play the game.

Dealerships are desperate right now. The dealership I used to work at laid off their entire sales force when the Coronavirus hit, I'm sure other dealerships did the same thing. If they can't give you what you want tell them you're going to a competitor.


----------

